# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  القوة الملزمة للعقد

## هيثم الفقى

تنحل القوة الملزمة للعقد من خلال : 
1 : فسخ العقد . 
2 : إلغاء العقد 
3 : الرجوع في العقد . 
4 : بطلان العقد . 

والفرق بين الفسخ والإلغاء هو أن الفسخ ينهي العقد بأثر رجعي فنرد الحالة إلى ماكانت عليه قبل انعقاده , أما الإلغاء فإنه ينهي العقد بالنسبة للمستقبل فقط دون تأثير على الماضي وذلك كإلغاء الوكالة بإرادة أحد الطرفين , أو إلغاء عقد الإيجار بانتهاء مدته أو بسبب هلاك الشيء الموجود , وهو لايكون إلا في العقود المستمرة كعقد الإيجار وعقد الوكالة أما العقود الفورية فلا تنحل قوتها الملزمة إلا بفسخها كالبيع مثلاً . 

أما مسألة زوال القوة الملزمة للعقد بالرجوع فيه فهو قاصر على عقد الهبة وبشروط خاصة . 

البطلان : 
ـ البطلان المطلق : إذا لم تتكامل أركان العفد كانعدام رضاء أحد الطرفين المتعاقدين في حالة التعاقد مع مجنون أو صبي غير مميز أو إذا كان محل العقد أو سببه مخالفاً للنظام العام والآداب , ففي مثل هذه الحالات لاينتج العقد أي أثر قانوني فيقال أنه باطل بطلاناً مطلقاً . 

ـ البطلان النسبي أو القابلية للبطلان : وذلك في حالة وجود عيب من عيوب الإرادة كالغلط أو التدليس أو الإكراه أو الإستغلال أو لأنها صادرة من شخص ناقص الأهلية , فلحماية ذوي المصلحة من نتائج هذا العقد يجيز القانون إبطاله . 

من ذلك يتضح لنا أن هناك درجات مختلفة لإنحلال القوة الملزمة للعقد وهي البطلان المطلق والبطلان النسبي أو القابليةرللبطلان . 

والعقد المخالف للنظام العام أو العقد الذي يدخل بطبيعته في طائفة العقود الرسمية ويتم بدون مراعاة الشكل المفروض أو كان شبب الإلتزام أو محله غير مشروع فيقال في هذه الحالات أن العقد باطل بقوة القانون أو باطل بطلانا مطلقاً . 

خصائص البطلان المطلق . 

يستعمل إصطلاح البطلان بقوة القانون للتعبير على هذا النوع من البطلان , حيث لايكون للعقد وجود قانوني , لذا فقد جرى البعض على أن هذا العقد يتقرر بطلانه دون الإلتجاء إلى القضاء ولكن هذا تكييف خاطئ إذ لابد من الإلتجاء للقضاء لمن يريد الإحتجاج ببطلان عمل قانوني ولو بصفة أصلية ومطلقة ويستنتج ذلك من قاعدتين أساسيتين من قواعد الإجراءات هما : 

1 ـ أنه لايحق لأحد أن يأخذ حقه بنفسه أي باستعمال الإكراه المباشر وأن السند يظل قائماً مادام موجوداً أي مادام أن ظاهر السند يخدع بصحته فإنه ينتج أثره مؤقتاً طالماً أن من يحتج به لم يجابه ببطلانه , مثلاً إذا فرضنا أن شخصاً عقد عقداً شكلياً دون إتباع الشروط التي ألوم بها القانون وأراد بعدها أن يسترد الشيئ المتعاقد عليه ممن سلم له , فلا يستطيع أن يسترد بالقوة بل يجب أن يلجأ للقضاء ليحصل على حكم بذلك , وقد يعترض بأنه لايرفع هنا دعوى بطلان وإنما دعوى إستحقاق بضفته مالكاً , ولكن الواقع أن قبول هذه الدعوى مرهون بإثبات بطلان السند الذي آلت الحيازة بموجبه إلى الحائز فالقاضي مضطر لكي يحكم بأحقية المدعي في الإستحقاق أن يفصل أولاً في بطلان العقد . 

والقابلية للإبطال أو البطلان النسبي لايترتب على مخالفة قاعدة شرعية تستند إلى النظام العام , بل أن الأسباب الأساسية التي من شانها أن تجعل العقد قابلاً للإبطال هي : 

1 : أن تكون إرادة المتعاقد مشوبة بعيب من عيوب الإرادة . 
2 : أن يكون المتعاقد ناقص الأهلية وصدر منه التصرف بدون مراعاة القواعد القانونية بكمال أهليته . 

فالبطلان النسبي أو القابلية للإبطال يتميز تماماً عن البطلان المطلق , فهو وسيلة مقررة لحماية منفعة خاصة وهذه الحماية تمتد إلى الأشخاص الذين يقعون في الغلط أو التدليس المدبر ضدهم أو الذين لم تكتمل أهليتهم لمباشرة مختلف الروابط القانونية , فأحسنو وسيلة لحماية هؤلاء الأشخاص ليست إعدام العقد لأن مثل هذا العلاج لايتناسب مع الغاية منه ولكن جعل بقاء العقد منوطاً بإرادة ذي المصلحة فإذا وجده في صالحه فإنه يجيزه وإلا كان في وسعه أن يطلب إبطاله . 

وتختلف آثار البطلان النسبي عن آثار البطلان المطلق . 
1 ـ يستطيع كل ذي مصلحة أن يحتج بالبطلان المطلق بينما العكس في البطلان النسبي فإن حق رفع الدعوى أو التمسك بالدفع القائم على البطلان النسبي قاصراً على الأشخاص الذين قصد حمايتهم بتقرير البطلان , فمثلاً إذا اشترى قاصر عقاراً بدون أن يمثله وصيه في الشراء فله وحده أن يطلب إبطال البيع ولكن البائع لايستطيع ذلك , ولهذا السبب أطلق على القابلية للإبطال اسم البطلان النسبي . 

2 ـ يمكن تصحيح العقود القابلة للإبطال بإجازة من له الحق في طلبه فتعود للعقد قوته ويعتبر كأنه لم يكن مشوباً بأي عيب إذا توافر شرطان : 
أ ـ أن تكون الإجازة حاصلة بعد العلم بالعيب الذي يشوب العقد . 
ب ـ تشترط بعض التشريعات أن يكون السبب الذي قرر القانون من أجله البطلان قد زال وقت صدور الإجازة , بأن يكون ناقص الأهلية قد استكما أهليته , أو أن يكون الإكراه قد زال أو انكشف الغلط أو انفضح التدليس .

----------

